# Conan: The (Older) Barbarian



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Arnold Schwarzenegger to reprise "Conan" movie role
> Reuters - ‎1 hour ago‎
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Arnold Schwarzenegger is reprising one of his most famous movie roles - Conan the Barbarian - for an upcoming sequel, Universal Pictures said on Friday.


Oy!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

It must be KING CONAN. That could be fun.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Conan the Octogenarian. Well, maybe not, but it sounded good.


----------

